# AZ Foliage Photo Contest



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

How about an AZ photo contest?  We have some of the best foliage in the US.  We drive by it every day, bike and hike through it.  Sometimes it's right in our own back yard.  And nearly everyone has a digital camera.  I'll even be willing to pitch in the prize - a 2010-11 ticket voucher to Middlebury. We'll close the entries on November 1st and then I'll setup a poll for a week to vote.  Pictures must have been taken this fall, Sept-Oct 2010.   Go for it!


----------



## severine (Oct 11, 2010)

I will gladly share photos, but I don't need to be a part of a contest. I don't want to intimidate anyone.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 16, 2010)

seems to be going well so far. :wink:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 16, 2010)

This was taken out my back door last weekend


----------



## Talisman (Oct 17, 2010)

Geoff said:


> This was taken out my back door last weekend



Nice shot!  I don't remember such high mountains in the greater New Bedford metropolitan area.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2010)

Talisman said:


> Nice shot!  I don't remember such high mountains in the greater New Bedford metropolitan area.



Yeah.   Mount Linguica in the Portuguese Alps.   Don't I wish....   

Here in the flatlands, the maples in my yard are just barely starting to turn.   I can still buy local corn and tomatoes.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 18, 2010)

severine said:


> I will gladly share photos, but I don't need to be a part of a contest. I don't want to intimidate anyone.



Ha Ha

PS: I'm intimidated....

Fall Bike Ride


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> PS: I'm intimidated....



Fall Foliage Smackdown! Grrr!


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 18, 2010)

I have to get those yellow zip ties off my bike



skidmarks said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> PS: I'm intimidated....
> 
> Fall Bike Ride


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Ha Ha
> 
> PS: I'm intimidated....
> 
> Fall Bike Ride



You took a picture while riding your bike?? :-o


----------



## bvibert (Oct 18, 2010)

The composition on this one kinda stinks, but it's one of the best I have from this year:




IMG_6440 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr


----------



## Vortex (Oct 18, 2010)

my hike around mine falls park in nashua yesterday


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 18, 2010)

Around Bristol, NY


----------



## skijay (Oct 18, 2010)

Not the best picture quality but this was from September 26th when up in the Berkshires (Mt Greylock).


----------



## severine (Oct 18, 2010)

From this album:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157625148067114/


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 19, 2010)

very very nice and fall-esque



severine said:


> From this album:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carrievibert/sets/72157625148067114/


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 20, 2010)

We have more shots from this outing taken with a better camera, but this shot I took with my fiancée's Blackberry will have to do for now.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 20, 2010)

Molly Falls Pond, Marshfield, Vermont, shot with a Kodak Z1285


----------



## noski (Oct 21, 2010)

*Early Foliage*

9/25/10- Not from a bicycle, but from the back of a motorcycle. Early Fall foliage Rt 100B, Moretown (Mad River Valley) VT.  It was a stunning ride thru NH to Rangely, ME.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 25, 2010)

The season was short up here in Northern VT due to a big storm coming through just as we were hitting peak color. I did find some good stuff the Sunday before the storm. Sorry for the big picture size.

Mt Hor from the south beach of Laker Willoughby






Lake Willoughby from the North Beach:





Just a nice Fall Scene:





Bald Mtn:


----------



## Greg (Oct 26, 2010)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bald Mtn:



I like foliage against a cloudy sky. Nice shot.


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2010)

Some beautiful shots in here!


----------



## marcski (Oct 29, 2010)

The Local Woods.   Taken this morning with BB.


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2010)

*Marlborough Mass*


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2010)

from_the_NEK said:


> The season was short up here in Northern VT due to a big storm coming through just as we were hitting peak color. I did find some good stuff the Sunday before the storm. Sorry for the big picture size.
> 
> Mt Hor from the south beach of Laker Willoughby



Mt. Hor is a keeper!


----------



## EOS (Oct 30, 2010)

*Foggy Fall Morning Along the Water*







_Great idea for a thread BillSki!_


----------



## Geoff (Nov 6, 2010)




----------

